# Vostroyan snipers



## matthew5276 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hiya,

I'm new on this forum, and I thought i'd share my newest work, my vostroyan snipers, I hope you like em
.

















Cool mini or not links:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/144657
http://www.coolminiornot.com/144658
Strange- not sure why the scores are so low, not trying to sound arrogant, but I would hope they get about 6 on CMON, not 3.3, prehaps some guys is either being mean and voting ones, or he really dosent like em. I hope they'll go up over time though

Ebay: (I hope this is ok to post links to ebay, i couldn't find naythign about it in the rules, but if a mod thinks it isn't allowed please delete the link.)
http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZkate257QQhtZ-1

Please comment, vote, and bid,

matt


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No pleasing some people.

The Ultramarines on your website are exceptional - have you posted them up on CMON?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Cmon is notoriously cruel, and the ratings very rarely match what you'd think they would get. Maybe because there are so many awesome 10/10 paint jobs on there that it desensitises people. After all 5 is supposed to be tabletop standard which i dont see how anyone could say your stuff isn't better than that


----------



## matthew5276 (Jan 7, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> No pleasing some people.
> 
> The Ultramarines on your website are exceptional - have you posted them up on CMON?


yeh, they're up, sicarius is on 7.1, and I can't remeber the captain, about 6.7 IIRC.

Thats why i am a bit confused about the CMOn ratings, most of my stuff gets about 6.3 ish, and I thought these were some of my better stuff, so i thought they'd get bout 6.5.

Matt.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd say these deserve a 6-7 rating. CMON is a harsh environment though so i wouldn't overly worry about it mate


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree, I would give these a 7 on CMON. I have noticed more than a few times that the ratings there tend to be on the low side with models that have won Golden Daemons only getting 8 or 9. Hell, take a look at the Thousand Son I posted here:

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=389

People here seem to like it and most of the folks I have shown it to in person think it is a great paintjob. Yet on CMON it has a 6.3 which I think is a tad low (not trying to blow my own horn but I think a 7 would be a bit more in line with the work I did on it). Don't take the CMON ratings to heart bro.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i dont like the colur scheme. theyre of a tabletop standard but nothing more. i think that the red works really well for them and adding the green makes a difference.

iv got a few vostroyans and if i ever post them uo here youll see what i mean.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

The miniature looks good. But you shouldn't compress your jpegs as much, artifacts are apparent.


----------

